
Create a hardened Raspberry Pi NAS (for learning/education) - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/hardened-raspberry-pi-nas/
======
alexellisuk
Before anyone jumps on this regurgitating how under-powered the Pi is, please
do read all of the introduction - the goals and purpose of this post. Thanks
for being a good Internet citizen.

